# girlfriend wants cycle tren and sustanon



## RitchieRich (Oct 26, 2014)

is tren and sustanon safe for my girlfriend to cycle ?if so what advice ?


----------



## Maijah (Oct 26, 2014)

Is she transgender?


----------



## RitchieRich (Oct 26, 2014)

excuse me ?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 26, 2014)

Whats your girlfriend's cycle history and what are her goals?  Also, is she transgender?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 26, 2014)

No dick, no tren!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2014)

yes, she CAN do them safely but I would really like to hear why those are her choices?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2014)

and you can PM me if you would rather...yes, I am female


----------



## Yaya (Oct 26, 2014)

He'll no

Woman should only do anavar, winstrol, clen, or t3... possibly primobolan... unless she is making money competing there is no reason why her box should look like a shrimp scampi pizza


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2014)

Why tren? Why is your gf interested in this particular compound? Thank you, Spongy. Let's get some history background,  current experience, and what her goals are. Recreational use of steriods by some women ( non competitive ) should be limited to low doses of a select group of compounds. TREN is not part of that group.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2014)

yes, women can and have run really low doses of tren with good results and no issues.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes there are more women using tren these days. These are your more experienced; educated; seasoned lifters and athletes. There really isn't a safe or conservative dose for someone who doing this for the 1st time.  I have also known women who have experienced some pretty harsh sides.  That's why asking fir some experience is an important start here


----------



## RitchieRich (Oct 26, 2014)

my girlfriend is new to steroids her goal is to build up her*muscle .she has lost a % of he r muscle because she was born with Klippel Trenaunay Weber Syndrome.one side is bigger then the other and I talk to her about my cycle and she ready to feel better......


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 26, 2014)

Why tren?
Why not try dosing epistane @ a starting point of 10mg and working up from there for 6 week intervals?
Time off to restore estrogen levels.

I'd take Jenner's advice overall seeing as how she is indeed a woman.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 26, 2014)

Main tren side effect for women: Growing ass hair. Also dont let her use mast either, she'll hate you when her hair starts sending the second week in. Get with our female mod Jenner. She has experience with different AAS.


----------



## event462 (Oct 26, 2014)

Is this really a serious thread?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2014)

event462 said:


> Is this really a serious thread?



Kinda wondering that myself. If it is, it's a damn shame. 
Op your gf has never experienced AAS, has some sort of muscle debilitating ailment, (which I should have read up on before commenting ) I'm guessing she has limited training experience, and you're asking about putting her on tren AND Sustanon? Based on your cycle?  I'm sorry,  I don't have to be a woman to say this is wrong on so many levels. I would say  absolutely not! Do not put her on tren . What is your level of AAS experience?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2014)

well going off what you just said, she has no business using any steroid at this point. If you want to give more information regarding her training background etc.. we can move forward.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 26, 2014)

Jenner said:


> well going off what you just said, she has no business using any steroid at this point. If you want to give more information regarding her training background etc.. we can move forward.



I approve^^


----------



## Yaya (Oct 26, 2014)

Women were invented to look pretty,  have kids, and watch reruns of 90210..

Tren fits nowhere in that plan.. keep in mind a clit should never look like a crab rangoon, keep an eye open for that shit


----------



## Joliver (Oct 27, 2014)

RitchieRich said:


> is tren and sustanon safe for my girlfriend to cycle ?if so what advice ?



No. The amount of either compound would have to be so small that any error in dosing would be huge by percentage. Sustanon stays in the system for a long time, so any sides would continue to develop for weeks after it's discontinuance. 

Tren is a ridiculous idea.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Women were invented to look pretty,  have kids, and watch reruns of 90210..
> 
> Tren fits nowhere in that plan.. keep in mind a clit should never look like a *crab rangoon*, keep an eye open for that shit



LMFAO!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2014)

I say let her blast the shit outta the tren and sust..She will be a beast and have her join the forum ....she will be a asset to the board


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2014)

I played with jumbo shrimp like clits..It aint that bad


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2014)

lmfao BB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 27, 2014)

get her some GH and tell her it will keep her skinny/younger, tight skin, wont let things sag, fingernails will be nice, etc.  That keeps my lady happy.


----------



## RitchieRich (Oct 28, 2014)

OeHow much for a low doses for then? And how much for a low doses for stsanson


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gram of each a week.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 28, 2014)

RitchieRich said:


> OeHow much for a low doses for then? And how much for a low doses for stsanson



no one is going to tell you because she should not take ANY steroids...you are wasting your time asking and this is because WE are looking out for her health


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 28, 2014)

Ritchie Rich must have a big clit fetish. He wants to choke on his girls clit....


----------



## Joliver (Oct 28, 2014)

RitchieRich said:


> OeHow much for a low doses for then? And how much for a low doses for stsanson



Before you do anything else retarded, we don't have a forum regarding female circumcision.


----------



## smj1687 (Oct 30, 2014)

No  eq only.   Unless you wanna start sleeping next to a dude


----------



## styr8ted (Nov 7, 2014)

She does not need to take the sustanon. Winny and Deca and some clen would be good. But with the Winny there are side effects but nothing compared to taking sustanon.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 7, 2014)

AGAIN!!!!

Woman shouldn't do test or tren


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 12, 2014)

I would definitely stay away from aas for a long while..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2014)

did she pin that tren yet lol?


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Nov 12, 2014)

Holy hell, Yaya. I haven't laughed this hard in a long time after reading your responses


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> did she pin that tren yet lol?



I think he is going to have her do what he wants anyway...


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to Si...... Come in for the advice.....End up doing what the Hell you want anyone.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Women were invented to look pretty,  have kids, and watch reruns of 90210..
> 
> Tren fits nowhere in that plan.. keep in mind a clit should never look like a crab rangoon, keep an eye open for that shit


women can still be pretty, have kids, and watch reruns of 90210 and!! Still be a meathead (i'm one of those women)

Secondly, a women can run pretty much anything she wants, as long as she knows what she's doing. A lot of girls run low doses of test.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 16, 2014)

Jen are you sure about this? when you mean no issues. What about the face? I have seen women develop masculine facial characteristics of anabolic hormones. tren is more than 500x any anabolic out there. 

From what I have gathered they typically use: very low doses of test; preferably propionate, anavar, deca, eq, primo. I was told tren is a big nono for women. This is from coaches I have worked with.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 16, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> women can still be pretty, have kids, and watch reruns of 90210 and!! Still be a meathead (i'm one of those women)
> 
> Secondly, a women can run pretty much anything she wants, as long as she knows what she's doing. A lot of girls run low doses of test.




Well I could stick my dick in the mouth of a snapping turtle and see what happens but that wouldn't be any fun


However women should NEVER run tren or test! !! EVER!!

And no, woman who have a clit like a lobster roll cannot watch reruns of 90210..at this point they should only watch reruns of the original "American gladiators" (1992) or "Who framed Roger Rabit" on VHS


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Well I could stick my dick in the mouth of a snapping turtle and see what happens but that wouldn't be any fun
> 
> 
> However women should NEVER run tren or test! !! EVER!!
> ...


zap and diamond were hot...I would let them ride the bundy express


----------



## Seeker (Nov 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> zap and diamond were hot...I would let them ride the bundy express



Zap actually rode the Seek express.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 16, 2014)

Haha Ritchierich's girl trying for a sex change? Wow surprise this wasn't on fox news


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Zap actually rode the Seek express.



u lucky bastard..I met her once in a gym in nyc when i was 10,,,how was her pussy?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> u lucky bastard..I met her once in a gym in nyc when i was 10,,,how was her pussy?



I have no complaints. That's all I'll say in the open post


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> Jen are you sure about this? when you mean no issues. What about the face? I have seen women develop masculine facial characteristics of anabolic hormones. tren is more than 500x any anabolic out there.
> 
> From what I have gathered they typically use: very low doses of test; preferably propionate, anavar, deca, eq, primo. I was told tren is a big nono for women. This is from coaches I have worked with.



Yes, I am very sure  And know women that have used it at very low doses (key words "low doses") all you guys see is the words "women" and "tren" in the same sentence and automatically think she's going to look like a dude...you are totally wrong...it's all about dosing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Yes, I am very sure  And know women that have used it at very low doses (key words "low doses") all you guys see is the words "women" and "tren" in the same sentence and automatically think she's going to look like a dude...you are totally wrong...it's all about dosing.



i like a giant clit


----------



## Yaya (Nov 16, 2014)

Clit like a Christmas ornament


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 16, 2014)

Hard boiled egg lookN clit...


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Yes, I am very sure  And know women that have used it at very low doses (key words "low doses") all you guys see is the words "women" and "tren" in the same sentence and automatically think she's going to look like a dude...you are totally wrong...it's all about dosing.



See you numb skulls!! Women can run whatever at a LOW dose!!!
Test shouldn't be dosed any higher then 25mgs every 5-7days for 6-8weeks..

Anyways I need to go pin a gram of tren and test now.. peace out bitches


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Yes, I am very sure  And know women that have used it at very low doses (key words "low doses") all you guys see is the words "women" and "tren" in the same sentence and automatically think she's going to look like a dude...you are totally wrong...it's all about dosing.



Yup, totally agree Jenner. Dosing and experience are what's its all about. I'm surprised at how many guys here just jump to the conclusion that if a woman touches test shell grow a dick


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 17, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> See you numb skulls!! Women can run whatever at a LOW dose!!!
> Test shouldn't be dosed any higher then 25mgs every 5-7days for 6-8weeks..
> 
> Anyways I need to go pin a gram of tren and test now.. peace out bitches



lmfao....let me know how that gram works out! 

my TRT dose is cyp 20mg EW and it's plenty. Now, I personally wouldn't do a blast of test but that's just me. I do realize women BB's can and do way higher does but that's their business.

My take is, if you are a dude that can't handle a swollen clit than don't be with a chick that has one...simple as that!  Don't knock it because trust me, there are traits of a dude on gear that aren't appealing to women.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 17, 2014)

Jenner said:


> lmfao....let me know how that gram works out!
> 
> my TRT dose is cyp 20mg EW and it's plenty. Now, I personally wouldn't do a blast of test but that's just me. I do realize women BB's can and do way higher does but that's their business.
> 
> My take is, if you are a dude that can't handle a swollen clit than don't be with a chick that has one...simple as that!  Don't knock it because trust me, there are traits of a dude on gear that aren't appealing to women.


You had me at swollen! And yes I CAN handle it, and more.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2014)

stonetag said:


> You had me at swollen! And yes I CAN handle it, and more.



jumbo shrimp...im down


----------



## Smitherine (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol...Bigger is always better


----------



## Malevolence (Nov 21, 2014)

Tren is so ****ing hardcore. I think even in small doses it is not a good call for women. You may end up with a dildo in your ass daily bro.


----------



## TheBlob (Jun 9, 2015)

ritchierich said:


> is tren and sustanon safe for my girlfriend to cycle ?if so what advice ?


\

\

noooooooooooooo


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 13, 2015)

she'll be on your dick 24/7 but other than that nothing good will come of it


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 13, 2015)

Check the op date


----------



## baitslinger (Aug 19, 2015)

Everyone seems to be down on Tren for a woman, but guess what? Tren is more anabolic than Test, and it is much less androgenic, as it is 19-nor derived. In a low dose, i think Tren is a better choice for women. It's harsh no doubt, but highly effective if you accept the risks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> Everyone seems to be down on Tren for a woman, but guess what? Tren is more anabolic than Test, and it is much less androgenic, as it is 19-nor derived. In a low dose, i think Tren is a better choice for women. It's harsh no doubt, but highly effective if you accept the risks.



Everyone is down on tren for women for good reason. It is highly androgenic in nature making virilization a foregone conclusion not a possibility. Furthermore, since tren isn't metabolized by the 5-alpha reductase enzyme, drugs like finasteride won't work at keeping the androgenicity low. If a woman is willing to accept the risks of running tren that's her decision to make but it's stupid to think tren is a better choice for woman than test low dose or not. Women make testosterone naturally, they don't make trenbolone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> Everyone seems to be down on Tren for a woman, but guess what? Tren is more anabolic than Test, and it is much less androgenic, as it is 19-nor derived. In a low dose, i think Tren is a better choice for women. It's harsh no doubt, but highly effective if you accept the risks.


What are you basing the assertion that tren is less androgenic then test on?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> What are you basing the assertion that tren is less androgenic then test on?


----------



## baitslinger (Aug 19, 2015)

Well I really don't know. 
 This could be one of those "Can't believe everything you read on the internet"
 I agree that test is endogenous, even to women, and Tren is certainly not.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> Well I really don't know.
> This could be one of those "Can't believe everything you read on the internet"
> I agree that test is endogenous, even to women, and Tren is certainly not.



Well would you believe William Llewellyn, a guy who has spent his life studying the topic and written numerous texts?

From Anabolics 10th ed.


----------



## baitslinger (Aug 19, 2015)

I sure do believe Llewellyn. 
Uncle! I retract my statement. Would Primobolan be a better choice for women?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> I sure do believe Llewellyn.
> Uncle! I retract my statement. Would Primobolan be a better choice for women?


Much better yes. This is why if you don't have experience with the drug it's risky to throw out info like that. It's a problem on the boards. Guy reads some bro science and then posts it elsewhere.

My biggest pet peeve along these lines is guys taking dopamine drugs like prami and caber when running 19 nors and that prolactin causes deca dick. No evidence to support these as useful or accurate.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> I sure do believe Llewellyn.
> Uncle! I retract my statement. Would Primobolan be a better choice for women?



Like Pillar said, primo is much less androgenic and a better choice for most women. If a woman is dead set on female bodybuilding and can live with the sides I'm in no position to tell her not to run tren. It's just that tren is a serious drug and that much more serious with women who want to retain their femininity.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Don't knock it because trust me, there are traits of a dude on gear that aren't appealing to women.



Like what?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 19, 2015)

Women shouldn't take steroids..

Tell them to rent "the notebook" and bake some fukking pie


----------



## Yaya (Aug 19, 2015)

These numbers and ratios mean shit when ur girlfriends look like Herman Munster and has a clit like a fruit roll up (still in the package)

Might as well skip the bullshit and buy her a dick implant and stable fake sideburns to her nogan


----------



## Seeker (Aug 19, 2015)

^^^^lmao Yaya  da man


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 19, 2015)

Yaya said:


> These numbers and ratios mean shit when ur girlfriends look like Herman Munster and has a clit like a fruit roll up (still in the package)
> 
> Might as well skip the bullshit and buy her a dick implant and stable fake sideburns to her nogan



Strap-ons are way cheaper  and we like them


----------



## wallyd (Aug 19, 2015)

There is no way I would recommend tren to a women. Hell I wouldn't recommend it to a man that didn't have some cycle experience already.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 20, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> I played with jumbo shrimp like clits..It aint that bad



I like pulling them over my face to try to cover my entire face


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 20, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> I like pulling them over my face to try to cover my entire face



Lmao! Hey babe you may want to lower those doses, your guts are hanging out again


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 17, 2016)

before and after pics of her would be bad ass.
hope you got the advice.
Tren I hard core for a woman and I would do allot of research on it..


----------



## kd43NJ (Jan 17, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Is she transgender?


anyone in the NJ area who can get gear?!


----------



## CMayhugh (Jan 19, 2016)

Let her take the tren.  She's gonna be dicking you down after though....role reversal :'-(


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 4, 2016)

bubble butt with a dick..
I know lots of women who take just test and the clit gets huge, I cant imagine the effects of tren.
but if you get the right advice go for it....
just enjoy giving one another a BJ.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 8, 2016)

O_O Tren & sust for a girllll???  Will she borrow your shaver to remover her beard??? 

The only gear my gf ran was var (oxaver) of 10 mg... She's kind of bikini competitor.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 8, 2016)

Jenner said:


> yes, I am female



Don't be deceived....


----------



## Hulkishebulk (Dec 5, 2017)

Unless she want to wake up to a morning wood one day and im not talkping yours tell her no dude.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 5, 2017)

Hulkishebulk said:


> Unless she want to wake up to a morning wood one day and im not talkping yours tell her no dude.



thanks for your input.


----------



## Aoutest (Dec 5, 2017)

baitslinger said:


> Everyone seems to be down on Tren for a woman, but guess what? Tren is more anabolic than Test, and it is much less androgenic, as it is 19-nor derived. In a low dose, i think Tren is a better choice for women. It's harsh no doubt, but highly effective if you accept the risks.



Tren has a 500/500 Andro/Anabolic rating. Test is 100/100. What are you talking about?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> Tren has a 500/500 Andro/Anabolic rating. Test is 100/100. What are you talking about?



Wth man? No need to bust balls anymore. If you would have read the thread thoroughly you would have noticed after some discussion he retracted his statement.  What are you talking about? And his comment is over two years old.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2017)

This thread started 3 years ago, why are people still giving him answers?

I mean seriously!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> This thread started 3 years ago, why are people still giving him answers?
> 
> I mean seriously!



lol Mr. hulkishshebulk decided to put in his two cents in this old thread. The op hasent even been around since the thread itself.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2017)

Seeker said:


> lol Mr. hulkishshebulk decided to put in his two cents in this old thread. The op hasent even been around since the thread itself.



2014 post lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Mythos (Dec 10, 2017)

Update: she successfully used tren for her first cycle and was pleased, but she did develop a little facial hair issue .. 
View attachment 4984


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 10, 2017)

LMFAO.
Old but good.
I laughed so fukking hard it hurts.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 10, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Update: she successfully used tren for her first cycle and was pleased, but she did develop a little facial hair issue ..
> View attachment 4984



that made me fukkin crack up man


----------

